# Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*

> Back to your point. I have done similar tests in controlled 
> conditions and it > is my experience that measured average values do 
> in fact make sense and add > up. Try it. You'll see.

Don't start a disagreement with a Escalade-driving retiree from Florida!

Think more
Talk less
Become wise

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*

It's true that the T-105s can't handle as high a current as AGMs and
the like, but they won't just prevent you from pulling higher
currents.

The only way a battery has to limit its current is to sag, lowering
the output voltage. Of course, you should respect this and lower
current draw to protect the batteries, but the batteries won't protect
themselves from delivering high currents.

If your batteries aren't sagging to low voltage but you're still not
getting the current you should, the problem is the motor, controller,
or measurements.

The controller will limit both the motor current and the motor
voltage. The only way you'll actually get the battery current equal to
your controller's rated current is at full throttle at a specific
speed, determined by your motor characteristics and gear ratio.

If you really think your controller isn't giving you what it should, I
recommend using a motor current meter. You could even move your
existing current meter to the motor side temporarily to test things
out, then move it back to the batteries.

-Morgan LaMoore



> soundboats <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Jeff,
> > The issue with the batteries is based on their construction. The T105 =
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*



> soundboats <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > [The smaller controllers never reach their rated output. The highest
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*



> soundboats wrote:
> > The issue with the batteries is based on their construction. The
> > T105 are constructed for long life and rugged use. As a result the
> > recombination/dissociation chemistry is a bit slower than in many
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*



> Soundboats wrote:
> 
> > > I am still puzzled by the observation that the power (Kilowatts)
> > > controllers accept from the batteries and put out to the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*



> Jeff Major wrote:
> 
> > How do get the same motor speed (2000 RPM) at essentially the
> > same motor voltage (66 V) for vastly different loads ( from
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*



> soundboats wrote:
> > So as you say Jeff, I downshift on hills, and until I find a more
> > powerful controller that doesn't blow up on me I will have to make
> > sure I avoid hills with stoplights.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*

Sorry, I was trying to forward these numbers to someone else... we're 
working on a small truck conversion.



> mark at evie-systems wrote:
> > Here is a comment on someone using a 9" motor in a small truck.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Controller power output at different motor rpms*



> soundboats wrote:
> >> The ADC-9 would probably have needed the more powerful controllers
> >> too (1231). Am I right?
> 
> ...


----------

